# Hello! I´m new :)



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hello! how did you pick your user name?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hallöchen, und willkommen im Forum 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Colorado (Nov 23, 2015)

That's the name from my horse. 

Oh, da spricht ja auch jemand deutsch  Kommst du von Deutschland? 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Colorado. There is quite a bit of information here to learn from. Do you have any photos of your gelding? I'd love to see him. What are Circus lessons?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Colorado said:


> That's the name from my horse.
> 
> Oh, da spricht ja auch jemand deutsch  Kommst du von Deutschland?
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Ja, ich bin Deutsche, lebe jetzt hier. But since you're trying to better your english, no more german now  I'll be happy to help with translations, should the need arise.

Where in Germany are you? And please tell us more about Corado. And yes, pictures


----------



## Colorado (Nov 23, 2015)

@LoriF
We can legs cross, Spanish greeting, Compliment, "smile", throwing a hulla hoop over the neck and the beginning of the Spanish walk 

@deserthorsewoman
That´s good, no more German now :wink:
I live near Karlsruhe, do you know this?
How can I show you pictures? 


I become Colorado two years ago. Before he came to me, he was an carriage horse in the Netherlands. We have a lot of fun in riding outside. This year we took part in an Orientation ride and we become the 4th place :cowboy:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sure I know Karlsruhe. I'm from the Allgaeu but lived all over the place through the years, Stuttgart, Bremen, in Saarland and Rheinland Pfalz, and near Dortmund. 
First lesson:become =werden. 
Should be to get =erhalten., bekommen
So it should be "I got Colorado.......

Somebody else has to explain the picture thing, I'm using a cellphone, so it's different, sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Colorado, do you have your photos on your computer? it's easy to upload them from your computer.

go to the button on the bottom left of the screen "post reply".

click
when you get the reply box, look up in the bar where the icons are, and choose the black one which looks a little bit like a paper clip. click. it will say something like "image manager". you choose "browse" and this will allow you to select a photo from your computer. choose the photo, and then click on "upload". 

now, go back to your post window and put the cursor on the page where you want your photo to be. go to the same icon in the icon bar and click on it, and on the "insert" . your photo will insert to your post . 

last, click "submit" so that your post will be submitted.


good luck.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 23, 2015)

deserthorsewoman, thank you for your help :thumbsup:

tinyliny, thank you very much! I hope that you can see the pictures?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Colorado said:


> deserthorsewoman, thank you for your help :thumbsup:
> 
> tinyliny, thank you very much! I hope that you can see the pictures?


The pictures showed up. You have a very good looking horse! I like his color and patterns! Then again, I do like most pinto horses. I have three pintos of my own!
Welcome to the Horse Forum.
What breed is your horse?


----------



## Colorado (Nov 23, 2015)

In Germany the breed is Pinto.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Colorado said:


> deserthorsewoman, thank you for your help :thumbsup:
> 
> tinyliny, thank you very much! I hope that you can see the pictures?


Omg Colorado he's beautiful..I need him.
Oh and welcome to the forum.
This is my pony lindy


----------



## Colorado (Nov 23, 2015)

Your pony is beautiful  What breed is it?

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Colorado said:


> Your pony is beautiful  What breed is it?
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Thank you Colorado she is a welsh section c cross...think Arab but not sure.
Your boy is stunning, I always wanted a painted horse like yours but I ended up buying lindy for my daughter!!


----------

